# [portage]Yuppidù!! E' uscito il nuovo windowmaker!

## Cazzantonio

Per tutti gli appassionati di windowmaker e anche per chi invece ha voglia di passare ad un altro wm:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=242103&highlight=windowmaker

Occhio però che sembra che ci sia ancora qualche minimo problemino... (dell'ebuild, non di windowmaker...)

Una domanda però:

Cosa fa di preciso la use "vdesktop" ? 

E modelock?

La descrizione in portage è un po' vaga in proposito

----------

## gutter

Finalmente è uscito, e ha il supporto a truetype   :Very Happy: 

Domani vedro di emergerlo e vedrò di indagare sulle USE sopradette.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Provero' anche io visto che tanto e' sempre installato  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

wmakerconf purtroppo però non funziona con la nuova versione...

Anzi, non compila proprio!

Peccato perchè era il modo più veloce per impostare i background...

Aspetterò che esca una nuova versione

----------

## gutter

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [CUT]
> 
> Una domanda però:
> ...

 

vdesktop: Imposta il netWM che in pratica sarebbero da quello che ho capito dei miglioramenti atti a consentire una integrazione maggiore con KDE e gnome.

modelock Non ne ho capito molto ?!?

----------

## Cazzantonio

Non uso KDE o Gnome pertanto (anche se non so di preciso cosa faccia) immagino di non averne bisogno...

Per la seconda invece:

 *Quote:*   

> ale@casa01 ale $ euse -i modelock
> 
> modelock [-] [ ] [L] [x11-wm/windowmaker] : Enable XKB language status lock
> 
>                      support. README says: "If you don't know what it is you
> ...

 

Odio le descizioni di questo tipo!   :Twisted Evil: 

Ho apprezzato tanto (finalmente!) l'antialiasing dei font. 

Speriamo decidano di integrare (e migliorare) la patch per i menù trasparenti vista con la precedente versione, che nell'ottica delle trasparenze di xorg sarebbe perfetta   :Very Happy: 

----------

## neon

Scusate, ma non ho mai capito cosa ha di bello questo wm. Esteticamente sicuramente non è il massimo: Esistono i temi? dando un occhiata su http://wm.themes.org e dagli screenshot del sito mi sembra di vedere sempre lo stesso tema con i colori diversi. Magari mi sbaglio. I dock sono stati una buona idea, ma si possono usare su qualunque wm (e poi se troppi non sembrano belli). Poi in genere la grafica è troppo squadrata per i miei gusti. Insomma mi da l'idea di qualcosa di poco personalizzabile. Magari tutti lo usano perchè a dispetto della grafica ha delle ottime features (come ad esempio fvwm), nessuno è disposto ad illuminarmi?

Ovviamente è tutto IMHO e parlo da profano, ovvero senza averlo mai provato. Se mi dite qualcosa di interessante corro ad emergerlo =)

----------

## pascalbrax

hai detto giusto: esteticamente non e' il massimo.

ma e' dannatamente veloce e leggero, senza contare che provoca assuefazione: una volta abituatoti a wmaker, lo reputi uno dei wm piu' comodi che ci sia in giro.

per il resto, l'eyecandy e' soggettivo. a me ad esempio la grafica alla "NeXT" ha sempre piaciuto  :Smile: 

----------

## Benve

 *pascalbrax wrote:*   

>  provoca assuefazione: una volta abituatoti a wmaker, lo reputi uno dei wm piu' comodi che ci sia in giro.
> 
> 

 

esatto, mi sono per fortuna disintossicato  :Smile: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *neon_it wrote:*   

> Scusate, ma non ho mai capito cosa ha di bello questo wm. Esteticamente sicuramente non è il massimo: Esistono i temi? 

 

Di temi ce ne è un'infinità, anche se sostanzialmente si tratta di smanettare colori e font (emerge windowmaker-themes)

Sostanzialmente si tratta più desktop virtuali con uno sfondo (puoi mettere sfondi diversi sui vari desktop virtuali) e un menù a cascata che si apre con un click del mouse  :Wink: 

Io non uso i dock, anche se alcuni sono abbastanza utili; uso solo la clip per raccogliere le icone che altrimenti sarebbero sui bordi del desktop.  

Ha un comodo gestore della configurazione, differentemente da altri wm come fluxbox, ed è altrettanto fulmineo a caricare

Possiede un'infinità di opzioni personalizzabili (sia globali che per ogni singola applicazione, come noti premendo ctrl+esc selezionando con il mouse l'applicazione) ed è probabilmente uno dei wm più comodi che ci siano in giro

Per curiosità... cosa hanno in più i vari *box o fvwm etc..., etc....?

Quale vantaggio ottieni ad utilizzare un kde o uno gnome, a parte quello di poter mettere delle icone sul desktop? (premetto che io odio le icone sul desktop...)

P.S. è davvero solo curiosità... non voglio scatenare flames!   :Very Happy: 

Ho usato per qualche tempo fluxbox prima di passare alle comodità di windowmaker e sinceramente non capisco cosa abbia il primo in più rispetto al secondo...

cosa altro deve fare un wm più di windowmaker?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Benve wrote:*   

> esatto, mi sono per fortuna disintossicato 

 

Come per fortuna

----------

## gutter

@neon_it: e un ottimo window manager leggero, veloce e molto configurabile poi come ha detto Cazzantonio se non ti servono le icone sul desktop allora vale la pena provarlo.   :Wink: 

----------

## neon

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> Di temi ce ne è un'infinità, anche se sostanzialmente si tratta di smanettare colori e font (emerge windowmaker-themes)

 

Allora sospettavo bene

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> Per curiosità... cosa hanno in più i vari *box o fvwm etc..., etc....?
> 
> Quale vantaggio ottieni ad utilizzare un kde o uno gnome, a parte quello di poter mettere delle icone sul desktop? (premetto che io odio le icone sul desktop...)

 

Non uso gnome o kde, solitamente uso fvwm o flux, in un wm oltre alla funzionalità cerco anche un minimo di eye-candy e soprattutto la possibilità di personalizzare tutto (tipo la posizione dei bottoni sui bordi delle finestre, la gestione delle minimizzazioni, le hotkeys ecc ecc). Eliminando fvwm che è un caso a parte in quanto potrebbe perfettamente emulare tutte le funzioni di windowmaker. flux non se la cava poi male (ultimamente provo il tabbing delle finestre  :Wink: ). Dicevo che come impressione mi da l'idea di qualcosa che si funziona benissimo, ma funziona come dice lui. Ovvero se la pensi come lui è perfetto altrimenti un inferno... non so se rendo l'idea. Cmq sto a parlare senza averlo mai provato... che pirla

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> cosa altro deve fare un wm più di windowmaker?

 

Sai che ti dico, mi hai convinto, lo emergo e gli do un occhiata...

----------

## randomaze

 *neon_it wrote:*   

> Eliminando fvwm che è un caso a parte in quanto potrebbe perfettamente emulare tutte le funzioni di windowmaker.

 

Se la memoria non mi inganna la storia dovrebbe essere la seguente:

In principio era fvwm, un gruppo di utenti ha iniziato ad adattarlo al look di NextStep e, alla fine ha forkato il tutto in AfterStep.

Poi un gruppo di utenti di AfterStep ha deciso di riscrivere da zero il wm per eliminare feature di fvwm che erano "inutili" per un wm che si proponeva di emulare Next. Ed é nato WindowMaker.

----------

## Benve

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *Benve wrote:*   esatto, mi sono per fortuna disintossicato  
> 
> Come per fortuna

 

Sinceramente era rimasto un po indietro rispetto agli altri.

Forse proverò questa nuova versione, ma non è certo un progetto vivace

----------

## MonsterMord

 *neon_it wrote:*   

> Esistono i temi? dando un occhiata su http://wm.themes.org e dagli screenshot del sito mi sembra di vedere sempre lo stesso tema con i colori diversi.

 

metti le flag giuste

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=23635

 *neon_it wrote:*   

> Magari mi sbaglio.

 

Si.   :Razz: 

----------

## Syylk

Occhio anche a questo (l'ho segnalato io):

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=69242

Per ora, mi tocca usare --resume --skipfirst nei merge quotidiani, quando arrivo all'errore di wmaker 0.90.0.

----------

## Raffo

scusate la domanda da niubbo, sapete dirmi come caricare un tema che ho scaricato a mano?? nn capisco come farlo e le doc che ho trovato nn sono proprio perfette...grazie  :Embarassed: 

----------

## randomaze

 *Syylk wrote:*   

> Per ora, mi tocca usare --resume --skipfirst nei merge quotidiani, quando arrivo all'errore di wmaker 0.90.0.

 

il file portage.mask questo sconosciuto  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## gutter

 *Raffo wrote:*   

> scusate la domanda da niubbo, sapete dirmi come caricare un tema che ho scaricato a mano?? nn capisco come farlo e le doc che ho trovato nn sono proprio perfette...grazie 

 

Lo devi mettere (dopo averlo decompresso) nella directory:

```
~/GNUstep/Library/WindowMaker/Themes
```

se ti interessa solo per un utente. 

Se invece lo vuoi condivedere con tutti gli utenti del sistema devi metterlo in:

```
/usr/share/WindowMaker/Themes
```

----------

## mouser

Che figata lo switched panel   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

wmaker

Lo voglio, lo voglio, lo voglio   :Laughing: 

----------

## gutter

 *mouser wrote:*   

> Che figata lo switched panel     
> 
> wmaker
> 
> Lo voglio, lo voglio, lo voglio  

 

E' piaciuto anche a me molto   :Wink: 

----------

## Raffo

qualcuno mi saprebbe consigliare un set di icone per wm?? ho cercato a lungo su freshmeat, ma nn ho trovato molto(anche se nn ho visto tutto, sono troppe pagine, tra un po' riprendo  :Smile:  )....

----------

## gutter

 *Raffo wrote:*   

> qualcuno mi saprebbe consigliare un set di icone per wm?? ho cercato a lungo su freshmeat, ma nn ho trovato molto(anche se nn ho visto tutto, sono troppe pagine, tra un po' riprendo  )....

 

Che intendi per set di icone   :Shocked:    Ti riferisci alle dock   :Question:   :Exclamation:   :Question: 

----------

## Raffo

 *gutter wrote:*   

> Che intendi per set di icone     Ti riferisci alle dock    

 

si icone da mettere alle dock, cmq tutto quello che hai postamelo, sono niubbissimo di wm, quindi tutto è buono  :Laughing: 

----------

## gutter

 *Raffo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [CUT]
> 
> si icone da mettere alle dock, cmq tutto quello che hai postamelo, sono niubbissimo di wm, quindi tutto è buono 

 

Le dock che ho io sono tutte in portage basta che fai una ricerca ne trovi diverse dalle funzioni più disparate.

----------

## vificunero

Sapete se è possibile usare icone in formato .svg? Non me le riconosce. Magari esiste qualche patch o sono io a sbagliare. Grazie.

----------

## gutter

 *vificunero wrote:*   

> Sapete se è possibile usare icone in formato .svg? Non me le riconosce. Magari esiste qualche patch o sono io a sbagliare. Grazie.

 

Non penso sia possibile. Ma se ci riesci fammi sapere  :Smile: 

----------

## vificunero

 *gutter wrote:*   

>  *vificunero wrote:*   Sapete se è possibile usare icone in formato .svg? Non me le riconosce. Magari esiste qualche patch o sono io a sbagliare. Grazie. 
> 
> Non penso sia possibile. Ma se ci riesci fammi sapere 

 

Certo.   :Wink: 

Un'altra domandina. Sulla home page del progetto, per quel che riguarda la nuova versione c'è scritto:

 *Quote:*   

> improved the Alt-Tab  switching panel and made it themeable.

 

Come si fa a modificare l'aspetto di questo pannello?  :Very Happy:   grazie.

----------

## gutter

 *vificunero wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [CUT]
> 
> Un'altra domandina. Sulla home page del progetto, per quel che riguarda la nuova versione c'è scritto:
> ...

 

Riesumo questo vecchio post per rispondere alla domanda di vificunero ed evitare di aprire un altro topic.

Per modificare lo  switching panel basta aggiungere questa riga:

```
SwitchPanelImages = (swtile.png, swback.png, 30, 40);
```

nel file ~/GNUstep/Defaults/WindowMaker

----------

## vificunero

 *gutter wrote:*   

>  *vificunero wrote:*   
> 
> [CUT]
> 
> Un'altra domandina. Sulla home page del progetto, per quel che riguarda la nuova versione c'è scritto:
> ...

 

Ti ringrazio per la risposta. Funziona.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## silian87

C'e' un bug nel ridmensionamento delle fineestre, cioe' a volta quando si massimizzano poi le si trovano a meta' schermo e cose simili. Ho gia' segnalato a bugs.gentoo.org, speriamo che risolvano presto come hanno fatto fino ad ora   :Very Happy:  .

----------

## gutter

 *silian87 wrote:*   

> C'e' un bug nel ridmensionamento delle fineestre, cioe' a volta quando si massimizzano poi le si trovano a meta' schermo e cose simili. Ho gia' segnalato a bugs.gentoo.org, speriamo che risolvano presto come hanno fatto fino ad ora   .

 

Non capisco spiegati meglio.

----------

## silian87

Esempio con software aggiornato su powerpc (ma a quanto pare anche su x86):

Avvia firefox, fai il miximize, poi chiudilo, riaprilo e non e' massimizzato, anzi parte piu' piccolo. 

A volte, invece, lo massimizzi, lo chiudi, lo riapri, e lui crede di essere massimizzato (nel menu' c'e' solo unmaximize), ma occupa solo meta' schermo.

Non lo fa sempre e non con tutte le applicazioni.

----------

## oRDeX

Salve ragazzi..io, ormai utilizzatore di fluxbox affermato, avevo intenzione di passare a wm visto che ho sentito parlare di un'alta possibilità di personalizzazione, solo che dpo averlo emerso e avviato mi sono trovato un pò in difficoltà, sia per la configurazione che per tutto...qualcuno saprebbe darmi qualche indicazione basilare?O magari un link dove leggere un pò di informazioni?

----------

## Cazzantonio

per fare cosa?

Se vuoi guardare un po' di temi ti consiglio di scaricare windowmaker-themes e di guardare un po' i file di conf dei temi per farti un'idea

Se vuoi configurare le opzioni del desktop usa wprefs (che trovi già in windowmaker), premi ctrl+esc sulle applicazioni (o tasto destro sulla barra in alto) per far comaprire un menù di tutte le opzioni relative alle applicazioni. stessa per personalizzare la clip e i doc (suggerirei clip-options--->autoattract icons, ma è questione di gusti) oppure emergi wmakerconf, che è bello e gestisce tutto (compresi gli sfondi, altrimenti gestibii sono da riga di comando con wmsetbg) ma purtroppo ancora in portage non si vede la nuova versione per wmaker 0.9.x...... puoi scaricarlo dal sito ufficiale e installarlo

----------

## Cazzantonio

Diverso tempo fa avevo fatto un bug report per chiedere lumi sul fatto che wmakerconf nuovo non fosse disponibile per architettura x86 (c'era solo per ~ppc) e come mai fosse segnalato come incompatibile con windowmaker 0.9x (che lo bloccava)

La prima risposta che avevo ricevuto era stata abbastanza antipatica, mi invitava ad usare il tool di default wprefs (che purtroppo non gestisce gli sfondi) e sostanzialmente traspariva un minimo di ignoranza e di superbia da parte dell'autore...

Immaginate pertanto la mia sopresa quando poco fa, dopo aver parlato dell'ulitità di wmakerconf con gutter giusto oggi pomeriggio, mi arriva questa mail da bugzilla:

 *Quote:*   

> ------- Additional Comments From tww@tww.cx  2005-01-07 10:59 PST -------
> 
> Adding "x86" to wmakerconf-2.9.2.ebuild and simply deleting the line
> 
> !=x11/windowmaker-0.9x
> ...

 

Ho da poco effettuato un sync ma ancora l'aggiornamento non c'è, pertanto basta editare a mano l'ebuild aggiungendo ~x86 e rimuovendo la riga suddetta...

Sperimentate gente, sperimentate!   :Wink: 

----------

## Cerberos86

 *Quote:*   

> improved the Alt-Tab  switching panel and made it themeable.

 

[OT senza intenzioni di flame...]

Chissà da dove è nata questa brillante idea...  :Laughing: 

certo che è utile,davvero...

[OT]

----------

## akiross

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Per curiosità... cosa hanno in più i vari *box o fvwm etc..., etc....?
> 
> 

 

Eh porca vacca lo chiedi anche?!?! Io uso fluxbox e ok, veloce comodo e tutto, d'altronde ormai lo so usare e mi ci sono abituato (anche perche' uso solo le shortcut da tastiera XD)

Ma e' **evidente** quanto fvwm sia superiore!

Supporta le icone nel menu!

Le voglioooo  :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

Ciauz  :Very Happy: 

----------

## gutter

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Sperimentate gente, sperimentate!  

 

Lo sto emergendo  :Wink: 

EDIT: Non riesco ad emergerlo mi da errore durante la compilazione  :Smile: 

----------

## =DvD=

 *akiross wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Supporta le icone nel menu!

 

Anche fluxbox   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## gutter

Mi pare cheil thread sia nato per parlare di windowmaker e non per elencare le feature degli altri window manager   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Per quello mi pare ci sia già un thread apposta   :Wink: 

----------

## =DvD=

Per chi vuole vedere come è appena emerso qui c'è un video in flash http://www.ingennieri.it/gentoo/windowmaker.html

----------

## Cazzantonio

carino il filmato... ottimo da mettere come presentazione per windomaker... te lo posso linkare ?  :Wink:   :Smile: 

@gutter

io ho emerso la 2.9.2 editando l'ebuild, aggiungendo x86 e eliminando la riga che lo fa bloccade da windowmaker >=0.9x

Non mi ha dato errori di compilazione di sorta...

Piuttosto non sono riuscito a trovare tra le opzioni quella per l'antialiasing dei font, il che mi fa supporre che probabilmente non è ancora perfettamente tarato per il nuovo windowmaker (ma potrei sbagliarmi e magari mi sono perso l'opzione a giro)

----------

## gutter

Io ho fatto la stessa identica cosa ma non sono riuscito a compilarlo mi da un errore  :Sad: 

Boh sarai tu fortunato  :Wink: 

----------

## =DvD=

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> carino il filmato... ottimo da mettere come presentazione per windomaker... te lo posso linkare ?   

 

Ti ringrazio di avermelo chiesto, ma ovviamente si! =D

----------

## Cazzantonio

che errore?

Magari è per qualche opzione che hai usato in compilazione...

io ho

```
x11-wm/windowmaker-0.91.0-r1  +gif -gnustep +jpeg -modelock +nls +png +tiff -vdesktop -xinerama
```

e

```
x11-misc/wmakerconf-2.9.2  -gnome +imlib +nls +perl
```

inoltre

```
CFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon-xp -mmmx -msse -m3dnow -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -frename-registers"
```

magari ti è di aiuto...

Se vuoi posso crearti un pacchetto con quickpackage e spedirtelo... magari contattami via pm   :Wink: 

@DVD

grazie mille   :Very Happy:  lo aggiungo al post su windowmaker nel topic dove stiamo mettendo tutte le presentazioni   :Wink: 

----------

## gutter

@Cazzantonio: a parte le CFLAGS abbiamo penso le stesse use sia per windowmaker che per wmakerconf.

Domani vedo se trovo una mezz'ora per provare con calma. 

P.S.: grazie per la disponibilità  :Wink: 

----------

## Dimmy

 *mouser wrote:*   

> Che figata lo switched panel     
> 
> wmaker
> 
> 

 

Come lo richiami? E un'altra domanda: come si fa ad avere WM in Italiano?   :Rolling Eyes: 

.

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *Dimmy wrote:*   

> Che figata lo switched panel

 

lo richiami con alt+tab, come faresti in windows   :Wink:  (le cose buone prendiamole dico io...)

[edit] avevo scritto ctrl+tab ma avevo sbagliato...[/edit]

 *Quote:*   

> E un'altra domanda: come si fa ad avere WM in Italiano? 

 

a me era diventato in italiano dopo essere passato a utf8... cosa odiosissima per cui sono corso subito ai ripari (una volta che sei abituato ai menù in inglese è fastidiosissimo vedere le scrittine in italiano)

penso tu debba spippolare con questo file 

```
/etc/env.d/02locale
```

 (crealo se non c'è) e mettere qualcosa del tipo

```
LANG="it_IT.UTF-8"

LC_ALL="it_IT.UTF-8"

MM_CHARSET="UTF-8"
```

questo è per l'utf8 chiaramente, per altre codifiche cambia opportunamente

Non mi sono mai addentrato a capire come funziona davvero la localizzazione, non so se windowmaker viene influenzato dalle variabili LANG= oppure LC_ALL= (che in realtà è suddivisibile in variabili separate LC_QUALCOSA=)

c'era un topic non troppo tempo fa dove se ne parlava

----------

## gutter

Tutto ok, sono riuscito a compilare wmakerconf   :Wink: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

buono   :Smile: 

e ti funziona bene? devo dire che ultimamente non ho avuto tutto questo tempo per spippolarci   :Wink: 

----------

## gutter

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> buono  
> 
> e ti funziona bene? devo dire che ultimamente non ho avuto tutto questo tempo per spippolarci  

 

Lo stavo provando. Domani ti faccio sapere  :Wink: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

Per chi fosse interessato comunico che è uscito il nuovo wmakerconf che funziona con windowmaker >=0.9X.... solo che non è ancora in portage e va scaricato e compilato a manina  :Wink: 

P.S.

Dubito che sarà presto in portage visto che il mantainer (immagino sia lui) del pacchetto che mi ha risposto su bugzilla non mi ha fatto una grande impressione (visto come sono stati gestiti i precedenti ebuild di wmakerconf....)

----------

## Cazzantonio

Per chi fosse interessato comunico che è uscito il nuovo wmakerconf (2.11) che funziona con windowmaker >=0.9X.... solo che non è ancora in portage e va scaricato e compilato a manina  :Wink: 

P.S.

Dubito che sarà presto in portage visto che il mantainer (immagino sia lui) del pacchetto che mi ha risposto su bugzilla non mi ha fatto una grande impressione (visto come sono stati gestiti i precedenti ebuild di wmakerconf....)

----------

## gutter

Ho scritto un ebuild per wmakerconf-2.11:

```

# Copyright 1999-2005 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header:

inherit eutils

DESCRIPTION="X based config tool for the windowmaker X windowmanager."

SRC_URI="http://www.starplot.org/wmakerconf/${P}.tar.gz"

HOMEPAGE="http://www.starplot.org/wmakerconf/"

SLOT="0"

LICENSE="GPL-2"

KEYWORDS="~x86"

IUSE="nls imlib perl"

DEPEND="=x11-libs/gtk+-2*

        >=x11-wm/windowmaker-0.90.0

        imlib? ( media-libs/imlib )"

RDEPEND="nls? ( sys-devel/gettext )

        perl? ( dev-lang/perl

        dev-perl/HTML-Parser

        dev-perl/libwww-perl

        www-client/lynx

        net-misc/wget )"

src_compile() {

        local myconf 

        use nls || myconf="${myconf} --disable-nls"

        use imlib || myconf="${myconf} --disable-imlibtest"

        if use perl; then

                myconf="${myconf} --enable-upgrade"

        fi

        econf ${myconf} || die "configure failed"

        emake || die "make failed"

}

src_install() {

        emake DESTDIR=${D} \

                gnulocaledir=${D}/usr/share/locale \

                install || die "install failed"

        dodoc README NEWS INSTALL MANUAL AUTHORS TODO COPYING ChangeLog

        doman man/*

}

```

Per usarlo basta:

1 - Abilitare il portage overlay in /usr/local/portage

2 - Salvarlo in /usr/local/portage/x11-misc/wmakerconf/wmakerconf-2.11.ebuild

3 - Aggiungere la riga "x11-misc/wmakerconf ~x86" in /etc/portage/package.keyword

4 -  Scaricare il pacchetto: http://www.starplot.org/wmakerconf/wmakerconf-2.11.tar.gz e salvarlo in /usr/portage/distfiles

5 - ebuild /usr/local/portage/x11-misc/wmakerconf/wmakerconf-2.11.ebuild digest

6 - emerge -v wmakerconf

EDIT Wed Mar 16 09:49:04 CET 2005 : Ho aggiornato l'ebuild per tenere conto del fatto che lynx è passato da net-www a www-client.

----------

## Cazzantonio

Grande!  :Very Happy: 

Nemmeno un'ora dopo il post hai già pensato all'ebuild!  :Wink: 

Ne approfitto per domandarti:

che cambia tra installare wmakerconf con la use "perl" o meno?

----------

## gutter

Da quello che ho capito leggendo la doc dovresti avere il supporto per l'installazione automatica dei temi, ma ci credi che sto ancora cercando di capire di preciso dove dovrebbe trovarsi questa opzione  :Very Happy: 

Comunque sto provando il pacchetto e devo dire che funziona benissimo.

EDIT: Ho capito che a funzione aggiunta dalla use perl è:

 *Quote:*   

> 	Install a list of themes (gzip/bzip2 compressed tar archives
> 
> 	or style files). Both local files and WWW hyperlinks are
> 
> 	supported: wmakerconf gets the requested theme via WWW
> ...

 

In pratica puoi installare un tema nella tua home dir semplicemente trascinando un link da firefox  :Very Happy: . 

L'ho appena provata e funziona.

Ora ho solo una domanda:

 *Quote:*   

> Upgrade:
> 
> 	Connect to the wmakerconf WWW homepage and check if the Window
> 
> 	Maker attributes have been changed. If yes, get new
> ...

 

Non mi ritrovo questa voce nel menu a "File".  :Question:   :Question:   :Question: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

Penso corrisponda (in italiano) alla voce "aggiorna anteprime" nel menù "temi".... boh  :Rolling Eyes: 

Io comunque non ho ancora provato l'ebuild e sto ancora usando quello che mi ero compilato nella mia home

----------

## gutter

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> Penso corrisponda (in italiano) alla voce "aggiorna anteprime" nel menù "temi".... 

 

Credo che invece debba permettere di aggiornare online le definizioni del formato dei file di conf di wmaker. 

Sto facendo una prova ti faccio sapere  :Smile:  fra un poco.

EDIT: Ho aggiornato l'ebuild per tenere conto della possibilità di aggiornare il file che contiene le definizioni del formato dei file di conf di wmaker. 

----------

## gutter

Non è più necessario questo ebuild dal momento che è stato aggiunto a portage  :Wink: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

evviva! le nostre suppliche hanno avuto effetto!  :Very Happy:   :Wink: 

----------

## gutter

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> evviva! le nostre suppliche hanno avuto effetto!  

 

L'ebuild è quello mio  :Wink: 

----------

